# agujetas



## Mrs.Todaka

he buscado en el diccionario la palabra agujetas y la traduccion en stiff, pero no estoy muy segura si es la palabra utilizada por los britanicos, yo pense que era algo asi como pins and neddles. me podeis ayudar???
gracias


----------



## CRISTAL

Hola Mrs. Todaka.
Tuve un profesor de inglés americano que lo traducía como "sore muscles" pero no se si es el mismo término que utilizan los británicos.

Veamos si hay más sugerencias.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hola, Mrs. Todaka, y bienvenida al foro.

*Pins and needles * es cuando se te duerme un pie, por ejemplo. 

Tener agujetas es *to be stiff all over*, o *to have a stiff / sore muscle*.

Un saludito.  

EVA.


----------



## damianvila

Aqui en España se usa "agujetas", pero en latinoamérica se utiliza más "calambres", aunque no sean exactamente lo mismo.
Creo que "stiffness" es parecido a lo que buscas.
Quizás no te ayude demasiado...


----------



## EVAVIGIL

damianvila said:
			
		

> Aqui en España se usa "agujetas", pero en latinoamérica se utiliza más "calambres", aunque no sean exactamente lo mismo.
> Creo que "stiffness" es parecido a lo que buscas.
> Quizás no te ayude demasiado...



Creo que no es exactamente lo mismo, Damián.
*Agujetas* es lo que sientes después de hacer un ejercicio físico al que no estás acostumbrado (por eso "sore/stiff muscles").
*Calambres* puedes sentir en la cama, o cuando nadas, o en cualquier momento, sin causa justificada.
Un saludito.  
EVA.


----------



## damianvila

Si, si, lo se!
Pero es que, en Argentina por ejemplo, no existe un equivalente para "agujetas".
Se dice "tengo un ligero calambre" o "tengo dolor de músculos".
Lo se porque lo de "agujetas" me tomó por sorpresa cuando lo escuché por primera vez...


----------



## EVAVIGIL

damianvila said:
			
		

> Si, si, lo se!
> Pero es que, en Argentina por ejemplo, no existe un equivalente para "agujetas".
> Se dice "tengo un ligero calambre" o "tengo dolor de músculos".
> Lo se porque lo de "agujetas" me tomó por sorpresa cuando lo escuché por primera vez...



Sí, se dice "me duele todo", o "no me puedo mover", ¿verdad?   
Saluditos de esta "medio argentina".  
EVA.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola!
I have no clue about the English word for "agujetas". 
Example: 
"Hoy tengo muchas agujetas en el cuello porque ayer estuve nadando todo el día". 

thanks!

btw: I have agujetas! but they are not for swimming..


----------



## Alundra

Agujetas: stiffness

I hope it helps you.
Alundra.


----------



## dcgb7f21

"agujeta" can also mean soreness when talking about medical things. In your sentence, I'd say something like "today my neck is very sore..." or "today I have a soreness in my neck..." There are several ways to say it with the same general meaning.


----------



## mklo

Thank you very much!!


----------



## jonquiliser

Old thread but same question: how to say "agujetas" in English? I mean specifically what you feel after having done some exercise. Is there nothing else than "sore muscles"?


----------



## retiro runner

I always say... "my muscles are sore" for example..."my quads are really sore after skiing yesterday"...or something like that


----------



## Txiri

I thought it was "muscle cramps"-- what you get in your abdomen if you go swimming directly after eating-- why mom always told you, you had to wait an hour


----------



## Amosya

Similar to "sore muscles" but not quite the same, at home we usually use the term "aching muscles"... I mean in the sense of the feel of muscles after doing exercise, more or less the feel of "aching muscles" the day after... and sometimes a few days more!


----------



## jonquiliser

Cramps, not at all - agujetas I get after exercise (and not because of food for example), and they're not "crampy" feeling. Seems it will have to be sore muscles, then. Thank you all!


----------



## mklo

*I'm a bit stiff in the legs,* tengo agujetas en las piernas
*you'll feel stiff tomorrow,* mañana tendrás agujetas


----------



## Frango

De hecho en algunos paises de sudamerica las agujetas se refieren a los cordones de los zapatos, ¿no?


----------



## yoliyoli

Hello american and british friends, I have a question for you:
Do you have a word other than stiffness for "agujetas"?
The pain you feel after you exercise hardly, due to an accumulation of lactic acid.

Thank you.


----------



## andy town

yoliyoli said:


> Hello american and british friends, I have a question for you:
> Do you have a word other than stiffness for "agujetas"?
> The pain you feel after you exercise hardly, due to an accumulation of lactic acid.
> 
> Thank you.


Hello. You can say "aches and pains".


----------



## borgonyon

Aches
Pains
Soreness


----------



## yoliyoli

So you don´t have a specific word for it, since aches or pains are used for many other kinds of pains and aches?


----------



## alacant

Cramp or in the States, I believe, cramps.

alacant


----------



## yoliyoli

cramp is another thing. We call it: tirón o calambre, or we say: se me ha subido la bola.
It doesn't matter. I just saw another forum about it and they translate it like sore muscles.


----------



## chacalin

Strain would be another good option. 
If it is located in the neck or back you can say crick in America.
Rick or Wrick are British.


----------



## aurilla

Entiendo que "agujetas" son "muscle twinges"


----------



## fsabroso

alacant said:


> Cramp or in the States, I believe, cramps.
> 
> alacant


I agree with Alacant:


> There  will however, be occasions where lactic acid can be locked into the muscle. Lactic  acid impacts on the blood flow and the nervous system within the muscle. The 'pinched'  nerves give a weakened signal that is interpreted by the brain as an over-relaxed  muscle. The 'tighten-up' signal *then further cramps the muscle*, producing  more lactic acid, and locking the muscle into spasm.
> Fuente.


----------



## spacec0w

Agujetas are definitely not cramps: cramps, besides whatever technical definition they might have, are characterized by an incredibly intense but short feeling of pain in an overworked muscle. 

I would certainly say that my arms are sore after working out in the gym; not stiff either since that isn't as specific. You can be stiff for all sorts of reasons, your muscles are sore generally after physical exertion--although that depends on the context. Sore _also _refers to other sorts of pain.


Entonces: "Tengo unas agujetas después de ir al gimnasio" sería
"My arms are so sore after going to the gym".


----------



## verence

Delayed onset muscle soreness:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delayed_onset_muscle_soreness



> *Delayed onset muscle soreness* (DOMS) is the pain or discomfort often felt 24 to 72 hours after exercising and subsides generally within 2 to 3 days



Supongo que bastará con decir "muscle soreness".


----------



## spacec0w

I could not agree more! Gracias por aclararlo.



verence said:


> Delayed onset muscle soreness:
> 
> Supongo que bastará con decir "muscle soreness".


----------



## Maqroll

In Spain, they also use "agujetas" to describe what in English are referred to as "knots" in muscle.  These are the hard, tight points within the muscle that you notice (and work out) when giving a massage.


----------



## elirlandes

"cramp" sí es una traducción correcta. Al final de un partido largo de fútbol cuando ves a los jugadores tirados en el suelo con un compañero empujando contra sus pies, es que tienen agujetas en sus gemelos. En inglés eso es "cramp in their leg / calf muscles"


----------



## Maqroll

I don't believe that "cramp" is an accurate translation of "agujetas."

A cramp is a sudden, sharp tightening of the muscle that is debilitating but short-lived.  Cramps usually occur _during_ exercise.  

"Muscle soreness" refers to a healthy aching pain that occurs for several days _after_ intense exercise.

Agujetas is definitely used (in Spain) to refer to "muscle soreness."  It is possible that "agujetas" is also used to refer to cramps, but I've never heard it used this way.


----------



## elirlandes

El futbolista en esta foto sufre "cramp" - o sea de tanto deporte, se le ha acumulado demasiado ácido láctico en sus musculos. ?No son estos dolores "agujetas"?

Mi imagino que se llama así por que el dolor es como si alguien te mete agujas en el musculo.


----------



## Amosya

Hola otra vez, no conozco para nada la palabra "agujetas" traducida como "cramp"... básicamente porque no es lo mismo, como bien dice Maqroll.
"Cramp", en todo caso en español de España se traduciría como "agarrotamiento, calambre o espasmo muscular",... que no tiene nada que ver con las agujetas que son "the sore/aching muscles" que aparecen _despues_ de hacer ejercicio físico, generalmente varias horas despues y es un "dolor" continuado durante varios días,... el "cramp" dura lo que dura ese espasmo, calambre o agarrotamiento muscular que suelen ser pocos minutos, por eso no lo utilizaría como traducción a "agujetas"... simplemente no es el equivalente.
Un saludo, A.


----------



## Maqroll

Maqroll said:


> In Spain, they also use "agujetas" to describe what in English are referred to as "knots" in muscle.  These are the hard, tight points within the muscle that you notice (and work out) when giving a massage.



I apologize, I was mistaken about "knots."   "Knots" in muscle is translated as "contractura," not "agujetas."


----------



## suan

Amosya said:


> Hola otra vez, no conozco para nada la palabra "agujetas" traducida como "cramp"... básicamente porque no es lo mismo, como bien dice Maqroll.
> "Cramp", en todo caso en español de España se traduciría como "agarrotamiento, calambre o espasmo muscular",... que no tiene nada que ver con las agujetas que son "the sore/aching muscles" que aparecen _despues_ de hacer ejercicio físico, generalmente varias horas despues y es un "dolor" continuado durante varios días,... el "cramp" dura lo que dura ese espasmo, calambre o agarrotamiento muscular que suelen ser pocos minutos, por eso no lo utilizaría como traducción a "agujetas"... simplemente no es el equivalente.
> Un saludo, A.


 
"Calambre" o, mejor aún "Tirón" sería lo correcto


----------



## Karraspito

Elirlandés, te equivocas en dos cosas: 

   1- La teoría del ácido láctico hace tiempo que dejó de utilizarse para explicar las agujetas por inviable: parece ser que a la temperatura que están los músculos es imposible que el ácido láctico cristalice. Por lo que yo se, la teoría más aceptada en la actualidad es que se producen por microrroturas de las fibras musculares al llevar a cabo un ejercicio intenso por parte de músculos no acostumbrados, que hacen que los músculos "escuezan" y sintamos como agujas clavadas. 

   2- Incluso apelando a la teoría del ácido láctico, las agujas se formarían en suficiente cantidad como para provocar el dolor característico de las agujetas sólo unas cuantas horas después, normalmente al día siguiente. Lo que le pasa al futbolista de la foto es que ha hecho un ejercicio tan intenso y continuado que en un momento dado no respiraba suficiente oxígeno como para poder oxidar  la glucosa por la vía habitual, es decir, el ciclo de Krebs. En consecuencia, y dado que el músculo requiere energía constantemente,  para conseguirla el cuerpo recurre a una ruta metabólica que se puede  realizar en anaerobiosis, es decir, sin oxígeno, la ruta fermentativa, que es mucho menos eficiente que la oxidativa pero es instantánea. Al ser menos eficiente, las reservas de glucosa disponible del cuerpo cunden menos, y llega un momento en que la glucosa falta  y la contracción del músculo no se puede llevar a cabo adecuadamente, por lo que el músculo se agarrota, lo que denominamos calambre, que es a lo que tú te referías, lo que le pasa al futbolista de la foto (se soluciona estirando el músculo hasta el extremo, y duele bastante), y lo que nos pasa a veces mientras nadamos.


----------



## Amosya

suan said:


> "Calambre" o, mejor aún "Tirón" sería lo correcto


 Hola Suan, tampoco me parece apropiado "Tirón", para "cramp" ya que ello supone un daño por sobre-estiramiento de la estructura del músculo (según términos médicos)  al contrario de un agarrotamiento o contractura del mismo (cramp)... en todo caso, dado que nos estamos distanciando algo del origen de este hilo, "agujetas", podría ser conveniente abrir un nuevo hilo al respecto...


----------



## duejcm

De acuerdo con Wikipedia:

_"delayed onset muscular  soreness"

_Las _agujetas_ (nombre médico: _mialgia diferida_)  es el nombre coloquial de un dolor muscular llamado _dolor  muscular de aparición tardía_ (DMAT) o _dolor  muscular posesfuerzo de aparición tardía_ (DOMPAT), en inglés_DOMS_ (_delayed onset muscular  soreness_) acompañado de una inflamación muscular.


----------



## Dendee

Agujetas has nothing to do with stiffness, that is a mistake. I would either use muscular pain, sore muscles, aching muscles, muscle ache, etc...


----------



## Botitas36

*Cramp from Meriam Webster1:* a painful involuntary spasmodic contraction of a muscle

*2*
*:* a temporary paralysis of muscles from overuse — compare writer's cramp

Cramp from Oxford English:   
*
1* [_mass noun_] painful involuntary contraction of a muscle or muscles, typically caused by fatigue or strain:
_an attack of cramp_[_count noun_] :_he suffered severe cramps in his foot


_Agujeta from RAE: *Molestias dolorosas que pueden sentirse en los músculos algún tiempo después de realizar un esfuerzo no habitual y reiterado.
*
Calambre from RAE: *1. m. Contracción espasmódica, involuntaria, dolorosa y poco durable de ciertos músculos, particularmente de los de la pantorrilla.*

O sea, ¿cómo van a decir los foreros que no se refiere a lo mismo? Puede que de inglés o de español que el término haya sufrido un cambio de significado, pero en teoría es lo mismo y no creo que ningún anglófono te mire extraño si dices después de volver del gimnasio: "Man, my muscles are cramping up" o "I've got cramps in my muscles after lifting so many weights". 

A lo mejor se rallan por lo de "contraction of a muscle". No lo sé. La definición de la RAE es menos precisa, eso sí.

Después de buscar la definición de calambre, he rectificado. Calambre is cramp, but agujetas... I guess "my muscles are sore" is the best translation.


----------



## stolmstead

I just found and read through this thread, which has been ongoing for sometime, while I was looking for a Latin American equivalent to the word "*agujetas*". 

I think there is definitely a difference between _agujetas_ and _calambre_. "Agujetas" is a good match for what we are expressing in the US when we say "I am *sore* from my workout yesterday." It's a feeling of tightness in your muscles that causes pain and limits your flexibility. It can sometimes be accompanied by muscle *cramps* (fast, involuntary muscle contractions) but muscle cramps (as has already been said) are more likely to occur _during_ your workout/exercise than after. "I am sore"/"Tengo agujetas" is a general feeling that can last for days; "I have a cramp"/"Tengo calambre" is a specific, sometimes violent, usually short-duration spasm restricted to one muscle group.

 So to return to the original posting, if "stiffness" is how you describe how you feel the day after a really hard workout when your muscles hurt and it's hard to walk, then yes "agujetas" can be stiffness. ("I'm so _stiff_ after yesterday's run!") But if by "stiffness" you mean a lack of mobility caused by aging or arthritis, then I don't believe "agujetas" is a good match.

"Agujetas" is a word I learned while playing soccer in Spain. I have only ever heard it used in Spain, never in Latin America. After reading through this thread I'm concluding that there is no precise equivalent in Latin America. Please someone correct me if I'm wrong!

Saludos,
Scott


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

What about "charley horse"?


----------



## stolmstead

JoAnne van Heff said:


> What about "charley horse"?



A "charley horse" can mean two different things: an intense, paralyzing cramp (_calambre_) or a deep bruise (_moretón) _from a hard impact, such as a collision with another player's knee in a soccer match. "Charley horse" almost always refers to an injury to the leg.

The wikipedia article has more info.

If you are asking about an equivalent expression in Spanish, I don't know one.

Saludos,
Scott


----------



## mi sol

Mrs.Todaka said:


> he buscado en el diccionario la palabra agujetas y la traduccion en stiff, pero no estoy muy segura si es la palabra utilizada por los britanicos, yo pense que era algo asi como pins and neddles. me podeis ayudar???
> gracias



Post-workout soreness, delayed onset muscle soreness, DOMS, sore muscle. There's nothing else dear, cramps are sudden twists of muscles (very painful) out of nowhere and aren't necessarily related to physical workout, best


----------



## Pdstelle

I have found:
Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness (DOMS), AKA “*muscle fever,*” is the muscle pain and weakness that starts up to a day after unfamiliar exercise, peaking up to two days later.


Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness (DOMS)


----------

